# Colubrids > Hognose >  Snow Hognose

## GregBennett

Got some cool combo plans for this guy.

----------

_purplemuffin_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## JLC

Pretty!  :Sunny:   That second picture is cool.... "What'cha lookin' at??"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucas339

oh how i love hoggies!!  nice one!

----------


## waltah!

Hoggies are awesome! He's a handsome dude.

----------


## kevinb

I love love love hog morphs. So cool!

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

he is a pretty one for sure! Good luck!

----------


## Emilio

What a beauty! Big Congrats gotta love opening that tub.

droid!!!!

----------


## CatandDiallo

What a cuuuuuuutieee!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Awesome snake! I love hogs. Pretty much the only colubrid I'd consider having at this point.

----------


## Mft62485

Like the reflection in the second picture. :Good Job:

----------


## babyknees

Love it!  :Smile:

----------


## grits

beautiful animal!

----------


## Lolo76

Wow... LOVE it!!!  :Smile: 

If you don't mind me asking, how much would a snake like that cost? And is it a recessive gene? I only know about BP genetics, so I'm not sure how it works with the hogs - but I'm eventually going to get Charlotte (my normal gal) a boyfriend.  :Wink:

----------


## GregBennett

> Wow... LOVE it!!! 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much would a snake like that cost? And is it a recessive gene? I only know about BP genetics, so I'm not sure how it works with the hogs - but I'm eventually going to get Charlotte (my normal gal) a boyfriend.


Hello,

It's a double recessive, combining both the Albino and Anery together. They're around $4500-$6000 depending on sex. They're still fairly rare.

----------


## geckobabies

:Wag of the finger:   Why haven't you shipped him to me yet?

----------


## Lolo76

> Hello,
> 
> It's a double recessive, combining both the Albino and Anery together. They're around $4500-$6000 depending on sex. They're still fairly rare.


Ouch... guess I won't be getting one anytime soon.  :Embarassed:  What a beauty, though!

----------


## Melody

I. Want. That. Snake. O_O

----------


## mainbutter

Great looking snow, greg.  I really need to pick up some hoggies from you one of these days  :Very Happy:

----------

